# Long 350 Cross Shaft O Ring Replacememt



## ecanada (Dec 7, 2017)

I have a Long 350 that has the lift arms leaking fluid on both ends of the cross shaft. What do I need to do to replace the O rings? Do I completely remove the shaft or just the Lift
arms?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy ecanada, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

See pages 157-159 of the attached service manual (originally posted by "Carolinablue" on this forum). Although this manual is for Long 360-460-510 tractors, you will find it representative for your Long 350.

The seals are driven in from the outside, using a clean piece of pipe, taking care not to damage the new seals going over the splines (I would put tape over the splines to protect the new seal), so your only problem will be getting the old seals out. The manual describes a method to unseat a seal. You can probably drive the shaft a very short distance with a hammer/block of wood to unseat the seal. Then use an ice pick to remove the old seal.

Alternatively, you can pull the lift cover and follow the manual.


----------



## ecanada (Dec 7, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy ecanada, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> See pages 157-159 of the attached service manual (originally posted by "Carolinablue" on this forum). Although this manual is for Long 360-460-510 tractors, you will find it representative for your Long 350.
> 
> ...


Thanks sixbales,
Removed left side today with no problem, however the ride side is a bit tricky. I saw were the right side spacer is much thicker than the left. I bought the tractor at auction and not sure if this is the original parts. a lot to rebuild and the manual helps a lot.
Any recommendation for the hyd/tran fluid to use? I'm sure todays fluid specs are better than what the manual recommends.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

ecanada,

See page 58 of the manual for the original Long specified fluid requirements.

In my Ford 3600, I use Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) in the transmission and rear end (Ford approved practice). I check the label on the bucket. I use UTF that meets Ford spec 134D. Five gallon bucket. Some of the cheaper UTF does not meet that spec. You can find UTF at Tractor Supply Stores, Walmart, auto parts stores, etc. Check the label, it may cover Long Tractors.

In the engine, I use Shell Rotella 15W-40 oil.


----------



## ecanada (Dec 7, 2017)

sixbales said:


> ecanada,
> 
> See page 58 of the manual for the original Long specified fluid requirements.
> 
> ...


Thanks again sixbales. Im glad I came across this fourm.


----------

